# Rashad Evans Wallpaper



## ThaMuffinMan

got bored and decided to make a wallpaper of Rashad Evans to celebrate his title win. was originally gonna include him with the title but lack of pictures of him with the title and didn't really want it to be a wallpaper that could only be used whilst he is champion so left it out. let me know what you think :thumbsup:

http://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rashadevanswallpaperba6.jpg


----------



## eric2004bc

very nice work,
i'll post it like this for you so everyone can see


----------



## ThaMuffinMan

ahh cheers man i tried using the old [ img] tags but they didnt seem to work so just threw the link there


----------



## D.P.

Nice man, I like it.


----------



## Steph05050

very nice


----------



## MJB23

Looks really good.


----------

